# CTBUH Names Best Tall Buildings for 2013



## MattSal (Dec 24, 2004)

I haven't seen this posted yet, but I thought you all would be interested to know that the Council on Tall Buildings and Urban Habitat made public today the winners and finalists in each region for their 2013 Tall Building Awards. They also revealed the winners of the two lifetime achievement awards, the Lynn S. Beedle Lifetime Achievement Award, for architecture, and the Fazlur R. Khan Lifetime Achievement Medal, for engineering.


The regional winners were:
_Americas - _The Bow (Calgary)
_Asia & Australasia - _CCTV Headquarters (Beijing)
_Europe - _The Shard (London)
_Middle East & Africa - _Sowwah Square (Abu Dhabi)

The lifetime achievement award winners were:
_Lynn Beedle Award - _Henry Cobb
_Fazlur Khan Medal - _Clyde Baker


The full press release is located here:

http://ctbuh.org/Awards/OverviewofP...inners/tabid/4633/language/en-US/Default.aspx


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

I would have expected CCTV last year, but it deserves the award anyway.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Sowwah Square is awesome! Has a bit of an 80s look to it!


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Good to see the Bow made it! I was Hoping MCT would win for Europe.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ MCT's not finished yet


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Gotcha.


----------

